# ne pas <infinitif> / ne <infinitif> pas  - place de la négation



## gvergara

*Désolé de ne l'avoir pas vu         *

Salut:

Je me demande si c'est la bonne position du "parenthèse de négation" (_ne ... pas_, encadrant l'auxiliaire) ou si on ne doit pas le séparer et mettre tous les deux mots avant _avoir_. Il me semble avoir vu tous les deux choix, mais il doit sûrement y en avoir une qui soit préférée (ou meilleure). Merci

Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Ploupinet

Salut Gonzalo !
Moi je dirais "désolé *de ne pas *l'avoir vu" plutôt


----------



## Sickduck

Moi itou, «de ne pas l'avoir vu».


----------



## Ploupinet

En fait - dis-moi si je me trompe  -, je me demande si ta question n'est pas liée au précédent fil sur "pour ne pas que".
Si c'est le cas, il s'agit là de deux choses différentes : ici, c'est la tournure infinitive négative du verbe. Concrètement, le "ne pas" + infitinif est une forme fixe […]


----------



## gvergara

Désolé, cher Ploup, mais tu te trompes 
La place de _ne pas _par rapport à un infinitif, je la connaissais déjà, mais tout à coup je me suis demandé quel est le verbe de la phrase. Si je dis: _Désolé de *ne pas* t'y *amener*, mais je dois partir maintenant._, la négation porte sur le verbe _amener_. Dans une autre phrase, on pourrait utiliser le participe passé (_Désolé de ne pas avoir sorti le chien, mais j'étais trop fatigué_.), et en suivant le même principe, la négation devrait porter sur le verbe (_sortir_, dans ce cas, non plus _avoir, qui n'est qu'un verbe auxiliaire dans ce cas là._). En plus, en présence d'un verbe modal, où devrait-on mettre le _ne pas _? (Désole de ne pas pouvoir t'accompagner au bal, mais je suis très malade.)

Gonzalo


----------



## Ploupinet

Ah d'accord, désolé donc 
Quand tu utilises l'infinitif, quel que soit le verbe, il faut mettre "ne pas" devant l'infinitif en fait !


----------



## gvergara

La phrase _Désole de ne pas pouvoir t'accompagner au bal, mais je suis très malade._ est donc correcte......


----------



## Ploupinet

Oui tout à fait ! (le "ne pas" va devant le 1er infinitif )


----------



## Punky Zoé

gvergara said:


> Je me demande si c'est la bonne position du "parenthèse de négation" (_ne ... pas_, encadrant l'auxiliaire) ou si on ne doit pas le séparer et mettre tous les deux mots avant _avoir_. Il me semble avoir vu tous les deux choix, mais il doit sûrement y en avoir une qui soit préférée (ou meilleure).


Tu es tout excusé !  Et tu as raison, les deux formes sont possibles, mais la plus courante (je suis d'accord avec Ploup et Sickduck) est "désolé de ne pas l'avoir vu".


----------



## Calamitintin

_Désolé de ne l'avoir pas vu _fait très littéraire !
++
Cal


----------



## CapnPrep

Le TLFi donne raison à Punky Zoé et à Calamitintin:


> (TFLi, _pas_) [_pas_ est gén. préposé au verbe inf.… Cependant on trouve qqf. la constr. _ne_ + verbe à l'inf. + _pas_, cour. en fr. class.] _Il vaut mieux *n'être pas* que d'être misérable_


De nos jours ce n'est plus possible avec les verbes pleins, mais uniquement (et dans un registre formel) avec _être_ et _avoir_, auxiliaires du passé composé (comme dans votre exemple). Cela vaut également pour _point_ :


> (TFLi, _point_) [Lorsque la nég. porte sur un inf., _ne point_ est, en règle gén., placé devant l'inf.… _Point_ peut être intercalé entre l'auxil. et le part. passé]  _Je me reprochai de *n'avoir point commencé* par là mes recherches_


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Je ne voudrais pas que vous me prenniez pour têtu mais...... L'autre jour j'ai posté une question au sujet de la position de _ne pas_ par rapport à l'infinitif (l'infinitif doit-il être encadré par les particules _ne...pas_ ou on ne doit pas les séparer et les mettre toutes les deux avant l'infinitif ?) On m'a répondu que ces particules se mettent *toujours* avant le verbe, qu'on ne doit *jamais* les séparer......mais je viens de lire dans un livre de grammaire, qu'avec les verbes _avoir_ et _être_, tous les deux choix sont possibles (c'est-à-dire, on peut aussi bien dire _Il a peur de *ne pas* être le meilleur cycliste. _que _Il a peur de *n'*être *pas* le meilleur cycliste._) Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?. Merci d'avance, à tôt

Gonzalo


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

Oui, normalement "ne pas" doit toujours former un bloc avant l'infinitif (voir ici). Mais apparemment beaucoup de monde fait l'erreur, d'après ce que j'ai vu sur google... En tout cas pour moi ça ne sonne pas naturel et ta seconde phrase ne se dirait pas :
_"Il a peur de *n'*être *pas* le meilleur cycliste."  _


----------



## Yvan 6

Bonjour,

Cette forme est  toutefois utilisée en poésie ou même en langage journalistique.

           Je veux nêtre pas cru, je veux n'être pas même entendu. Qu'on me laisse isolé, désolé.
           Je veux qu'on me laisse....ect
                                        ( A. Robin)

     Kouchner déplore de n'être pas écouté au P.S ( Le Figaro)


----------



## CapnPrep

gvergara said:


> On m'a répondu que ces particules se mettent *toujours* avant le verbe, qu'on ne doit *jamais* les séparer.....


Excusez-moi, Gonzalo, mais ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'on vous a répondu l'autre fois. On vous a dit que la postposition de _pas_ était possible dans la langue littéraire, un fait qui est signalé dans toutes les grandes grammaires et tous les grands dictionnaires du français.


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

On m'a dit que, en français *courant*, la négation _ne...pas_ doit toujours être placée avant l'infinitif (c.a.d on dit _J'espérais ne pas m'être trompé_ au lieu de _J'espérais ne m'être pas trompé_). Et j'ai pensé que cela s'appliquait aussi aux autres "parenthèses de négation" telles que _ne...jamais, ne...rien_. Mais hier je suis tombé sur la phrase suivante

_Il me semble *n'avoir jamais* entendu ça..._


Comme vous pouvez voir, _ne...jamais_ n'est pas placée avant l'auxiliaire, mais l'encadre .... Ç'est normal ou ça appartient plutôt à un style plus soigné ? Merci d'avance

Gonzalo


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bon, Gonzalo, puisque tu insistes et que personne ne se jette à l'eau, je m'y colle  (et après je vais me faire critiquer ).

Je crois que ce qui a été dit est toujours valable, c'est à dire que généralement la négation se place avant l'infinitif, mais que dans un français plus recherché, elle peut l'encadrer.

Ce qui est valable avec ne ... pas, est aussi valable avec les autres formes négatives.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

Bonjour à tous

J'ai une petite question au sujet de la phrase suivante:

afin de n'être pas obligé de.........


Moi, je pensais qu'il fallait mettre toujours afin de *ne pas* être obligé de...

est-ce une exception, ou est-ce un usage acceptable?

merci pour vos éclaircissments

M.H.


----------



## geostan

A mon avis, les deux sont corrects.

Cheers!


----------



## rainlala

Je suis de l'avis de geostan. Mais je me demande aussi pourquoi...c'est une exception pour les deux verbes auxiliaires? Ça m'arrive plusieurs fois de lire "de n'être pas..." et "de n'avoir pas", mais les autres verbes sont toujours placés après " de ne pas"


----------



## Oh là là

Moi aussi, je pensais qu’il fallait dire toujours _afin de ne pas être obligé de_… Est-ce qu’il y a une règle quelconque ?


----------



## Anne345

La règle générale quand le verbe est à l'infinitif est bien de mettre _ne pas_ devant cet infinitif. 
Mais s'il s'agit d'un infinitif passé (avec un auxiliaire), on peut mettre _ne_ et _pas_ de part et d'autre de l'auxiliaire à l'infinitif. C'est un usage plus "littéraire" 
_Je crains de *ne pas* avoir compris, _
_Je crains de *n’*avoir *pas* compris. _


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

Merci Anne, mais dans l'exemple que j'ai cité il ne s'agit pas d'un infinitif passé, mais plutôt de la voix passive.  Devrais-je comprendre que c'est simplement un usage plus "littéraire" ?

M.H.


----------



## Anne345

Vous avez tout à fait raison pour l'infinitif passif. Voici plus complètement ce qu'en dit Grevisse, sans les exemples  :


> *Place de ne … pas (ou point, guère, plus, jamais).* (...)
> b) Le verbe est à l’infinitif.
> 1° Si le verbe est à l’infinitif simple, le plus souvent les éléments de la négation se placent tous deux avant l’infinitif (et les pronoms conjoints compléments, s’il y en a) : (...)
> Assez fréquemment, dans la langue littéraire, les deux éléments de la négation encadrent l’infinitif (et les pronoms conjoints compléments), mais cela donne à la phrase une teinte assez recherchée. (...)
> Un autre tour littéraire consiste à placer les deux éléments devant l’infinitif, mais avec le pronom conjoint complément entre ces deux éléments : (...)
> 2° Si le verbe est à l’infinitif passé ou passif, le second élément se place avant le verbe auxiliaire dans la langue ordinaire, mais souvent après dans la langue soignée.


----------



## Ian Tenor

Bonjour -

Voici un extrait du roman, _"Reunion"_, de Fred Uhlmann, traduit de l'anglais par Leo Lack sous le titre _"L'ami retrouvé" _(ed. Gallimard)

_"Normalement, j'étais heureux d'être abandonné à mes rêves, de *n'être pas dérangé* par des questions ou des problèmes, attendant que la cloche me libérât de ses fastidieuses besognes."_

J'écrirais plutôt, je crois, "de _ne pas être _dérangé ...".  Aurais-je donc tort ?

Si je n'ai _pas _tort, s'agirait-il là d'une question de _style _ou de _nuance _?

S'il n'y a _pas _de nuance, y aurait-il question d'_harmonie_, de _symétrie_, entre les formules '*d'être *abandonné' et 'de *n'être pas *dérangé' qui pourrait se voir détruit par la formule 'de *ne pas être *...' ?

Bref, y-aurait-il une différence sensible entre '*ne pas être *dérangé' et '*n'être pas *dérangé' ?

Merci bien !

Ian


----------



## Donaldos

Étant donné que le choix de l'une ou l'autre structure n'a pas d'influence sur le sens, il s'agira en effet d'une question de style. 

De façon générale, le tour "_de_* ne pas être* _dérangé"_ est sans doute plus habituel dans la langue courante tandis que "_de *n'être pas* dérangé_" est plus soigné et littéraire, ce qui semble correspondre au style utilisé dans ce roman.


----------



## Asmodée

purement stylistique à mon sens, du moins pour l'exemple que tu proposes.

_*ne pas être*_ est plus courant.
_*n'être pas*_ implique un registre plus soutenu.


----------



## lefrancophile

Quand faut-il utiliser "de ne pas avoir" et quand faut-il utiliser (s'il le faut) "de n'avoir pas".

Je me demande si le premier est pour les situations comme:

"Le fait de ne pas avoir la chance ..."

Tandis que le deuxième est quand on a un participe passé après:

"Le fait de n'avoir pas mangé..."

Mais à vrai dire, je n'en sais rien.

Merci.


----------



## quinoa

"de ne pas avoir de chance"
"le fait de n'avoir pas mangé" ( style un peu plus relevé) = "le fait de ne pas avoir mangé"


----------



## tilt

D'accord avec Quinoa, c'est uniquement une question de registre plus ou moins soutenu.
On peut tout à fait envisager _n'avoir pas _même sans participe passé : _Le fait de n'avoir pas de chance_...


----------



## lefrancophile

Donc, entre les deux, quel est le registre plus soutenu dans ce contexte - ne pas avoir OU n'avoir pas?

Merci.


----------



## quinoa

"n'avoir pas" relève d'un langage soutenu.


----------



## tilt

Il me semble utile de préciser que la forme correcte de la négation à l'infinitif reste _ne pas + infinitif_.
En fait, plus j'y pense et plus je me dis que seuls _avoir _et _être _supportent la construction _ne + infinitif + pas _(sans être suivis d'un particpe passé, j'entends).


----------



## quinoa

Ah, ah! Très juste et très intéressant. _Avoir_, _être_ deux verbes bien particuliers, deux verbes qui peuvent être auxiliaires, et même deux verbes d'état...
A suivre....


----------



## renoirbleu

bonjour

je voudrais savoir s'il y a la différence entre les deux : 'de n'avoir pas pu' et 'de ne pas avoir pu'. 

par exemple, *Je regrette de n'avoir pas pu aller à la réunion.*
*Je regrette de ne pas avoir pu aller à la réunion. *​si l'une d'elles n'est pas correcte, dites-le-moi, svp. 
merci par avance!


----------



## janpol

Je pense que la 1ère est plus littéraire.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ah mon dieu !! je pensais toujours que la première était tout à fait incorrecte !!
Je dis toujours par exemple : excusez-moi de ne pas avoir pu vous téléphoner
mais jamais : ....de n'avoir pas pu vous téléphoner !
c'est très intéressant et grande leçon pour moi au moins 

Je vous remercie beaucoup Jean.


----------



## janpol

IMANAKBARI said:


> Je dis toujours par exemple : excusez-moi de ne pas avoir pu vous téléphoner


tu as raison : c'est ce qu'on dit


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup

Mais d'après votre message précédent, la deuxième aussi est correcte ? pourrais-je dire : Excusez-moi de n'avoir pas pu vous téléphoner. ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## sso

Bonjour,

Je les confonds toujours : de ne *verbe* pas / de ne pas *verbe* 

Si je prend un exemple : J’avais une espèce de regret de n’avoir pas appris à peindre dans mon enfance.
C'est correct ou pas?

Merci à ceux qui me répondent !


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles et ont le même sens, mais _ne pas _<infinitif> est *beaucoup plus fréquent* que _ne_ <infinitif> _pas_.

On peut remarquer que si le verbe est *avoir* ou *être* ou que le verbe soit à l'infinitif *passif* ou *passé* comme dans ta phrase exemple (donc avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ ou _être_), il devient beaucoup plus facile de mettre la négation entre l'auxiliaire et le participe, mais cela reste une tournure littéraire : en français courant, on met les deux parties de la négation devant l'auxiliaire.

_Je regrette de *ne pas* avoir d'enfants._ → courant
_Je regrette de *n'*avoir *pas* d'enfants._ → peu fréquent (verbe _avoir_)

_Je regrette de *ne pas* être artiste._ → courant
_Je regrette de *n'*être *pas* artiste._ → peu fréquent (verbe _être_)

_Je regrette de *ne pas* être aimé._ → courant
_Je regrette de *n'*être *pas* aimé._ → peu fréquent (infinitif passif)

_Je regrette de *ne pas* avoir appris à peindre._ → courant
_Je regrette de *n'*avoir *pas* appris à peindre._ → peu fréquent (infinitif passé)

_Je regrette de *ne pas* plaire à ses parents._ → courant
_Je regrette de *ne *plaire *pas* à ses parents._ → littéraire et recherché (verbe autre que _avoir_ ou _être_)


----------



## l'automne

Bonjour
Je voudrais que vous m'expliquiez la telle tournure : ne pas + infinitif
Dans quel cas on l’emploi ? C’est juste pour l’infinitif négatif ?
Je veux dire que au lieu de "il est facile de ne pas faire" peut-on écrire "il est facile de ne faire pas"? Je pense qu'il est incorrecte. Et la négation de l'infinitif est toujours comme ça? (ne pas + infinitif).
Merci.


----------



## mattman0un3t

Oui, la bonne formule est  "il est facile de ne pas faire", la seconde est incorrecte.

Dans le cas général, la forme négative de l'infinitif rapproche les mots "ne" et "pas" qui sont détachés à la forme conjuguée.

Ex :

Je ne dois pas manger.
On m'a dit de ne pas manger.

Tu trouveras peut-être ton bonheur ici : http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-72042.php


----------



## Comtois

Non, la seconde n'est pas incorrecte, mais le tour est très vieilli, ou au moins littéraire ou poétique (j'ai un vers de Racine, je crois, sur le bout de la langue, mais il _ne veut pas venir_).

[+++]
Une petite recherche me fournit un vers de Molière :
_Pourquoi *ne m'aimer pas*, Madame l'impudente ?_ (L'Ecole des femmes, V, 4)

Et Montherlant :
_Il vaut mieux *n'aimer pas*, qu'aimer en s'aveuglant sur ce qu'on aime_. (Pasiphaé, préface, 1949)


----------



## Logospreference-1

Avec les auxiliaires _être_ et _avoir_, on peut aussi bien dire _ne pas être_ que _n'être pas_, _ne pas avoir_ que _n'avoir pas_. Avant le message de Comtois, j'aurais juré moi aussi qu'il n'y avait pas d'exception à l'antéposition de la négation pour tous les verbes à l'infinitif.

On doit rencontrer en effet _n'aimer pa_s, par exemple.


----------



## mattman0un3t

Je dois avouer que ce sont ces contre exemples que j'ai cherchés sans les trouver dans mon premier post.
Le fait est que ces vers de Molière, quoique beaux de par leur apparence, retracent un parler qui n'est plus d'actualité.

Je m'attarde de nouveau sur les deux exemples donnés par le demandeur du post ; ces deux phrases sont une double négation et ne sont donc qu'une parcelle de ce que peut être la négation infinitive...


----------



## Comtois

Logospreference-1 said:


> On doit rencontrer en effet _n'aimer pa_s, par exemple.


Bien vu : ma recherche portait sur "aimer pas".
Mais je suis sûr qu'il y a des exemples avec d'autres verbes.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On trouve aussi sur Google Livres au XVIIIe et au XIXe siècle (mais je n'ai pas poussé ma recherche) _ne vouloir pas_. Des grammairiens ont certainement étudié la question, le tout est de mettre la main sur leurs travaux.


----------



## Tharkun35

Un autre bel exemple (merci Google):
_Il faut bien souvent, pour servir ses amis, *ne croire pas* toujours ce qu'ils disent, et *ne faire pas* toujours ce qu'ils veulent._  Madeleine de Scudéry


----------



## mattman0un3t

On en revient toujours à la même chose, ce sont des exemples de poésies, je ne suis pas certain que c'était exactement la question du topic...


----------



## l'automne

Merci à vous tous. vous êtes gentils.

Donc, à notre époque, "ne+ infinitif+ pas" ne s'emploie guère. 
Merci encore.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je n'irais pas si vite, car je ne cerne pas encore assez bien la question._

Mon père m'a dit de ne vouloir jamais l'impossible _: ceci peut être dit aujourd'hui, ceci n'est pas de la poésie, et ceci à mon sens exprime mieux l'idée, que tout le monde comprend, que _Mon père m'a dit de ne jamais vouloir l'impossible_. À mon sens, _ne vouloir jamais _est plus fort que _ne jamais vouloir_, _n'aimer jamais_ plus fort que _ne jamais aimer_. Même ceux qui n'y entendraient ni une différence de sens ni une différence de force y entendront, je pense, une nette différence de ton : _ne vouloir jamais, __n'aimer jamais _sont bien plus expressifs_.
_


----------



## mattman0un3t

Oui certes, ce n'est pas de la poésie, mais ça relève tout de même d'un certain niveau de langue, guère usité de nos jours


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse à proprement parler du niveau de langue,  mais je crois bien plutôt que la langue, la langue vivante, la langue  d'aujourd'hui, proteste de cet appauvrissement. En effet cette façon de  renforcer l'expression se perd, et j'étais le premier à l'avoir  complètement oubliée. Or je connaissais ce tour, puisqu'il m'est revenu  juste après que Comtois nous ait alertés, et je ne crois pas, sans  pouvoir le jurer, qu'il s'agisse-là, en ce qui me concerne, d'une  remontée en mémoire de mes connaissances littéraires, qui n'ont guère  dépassé, la plupart du temps, celles d'un niveau scolaire très moyen en français. 

Si  vous voulez, un auteur comme Proust, parce qu'il connaissait très bien  la langue, n'a pas cessé d'utiliser des ressources de la langue qui  étaient en train de se perdre, sans du tout revenir à un stade antérieur  de la langue, sans du tout s'enfermer dans ce qu'on appelle la langue  littéraire. Quand Racine fait dire à Ériphile dans Iphigénie _Et tandis qu'à l'envie leur amour se déploie, Mettons en liberté ma tristesse et leur joie_,  c'est dans les ressources de la langue, probablement apprises  d'Euripide, qu'il va puiser : on ne peut plus parler de langue  littéraire quand le tour passe du grec au français presque deux  millénaires après. Je n'en sais rien, en fait, mais je devine que ce  tour-là est déjà dans Euripide. Nous ne sommes plus dans la littérature, mais dans l'art de la langue, dans l'art de l'expression.

Si je dis à une belle qui me boude :
_Pourquoi ne m'aimer pas, Madame l'impudente ?_ (Molière cité par Comtois dans son message #6), je suis sûr de marquer un point.
Si je lui dis :
_Pourquoi ne pas m'aimer, Madame l'impudente ?_, j'aurais de la chance de n'en perdre pas un.


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

Bonjour à tous, je me demande s'il y a une nuance stylistique entre ces deux formes ? La question m'est venue quand je lisais :

En 1840 la proposition (du retour des cendre de l'Empreur) vint du gouvernement anglais lui-même et Loui-Philippe se crut assez fermement établi pour *n'être pas* jaloux de l'apothéose posthume de Napoléon.*

Merci d'avance.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Fut un temps (en français classique = XVIe – XVIIIe) où cette tournure était courante, de nos jours elle appartient au registre littéraire.


> *a)* [Place de _pas_; _[…]_.[Cependant on trouve qqf. la constr. _ne_ + verbe à l'inf. + _pas_, cour. en fr. class.] _Il vaut mieux n'être pas que d'être misérable_ (Chénier, _Élégies_, 1794, p.6)._Les gens de son bord lui en voulaient de n'être pas pareil à eux_ (Montherl., _Bestiaires_, 1926, p.387)
> 
> PAS : Définition de PAS


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

C'est ça donc ! Merci beaucoup. Si on utilise ''n'être pas'' dans un contexte scientifique, disons, dans une thèse de droit, est-ce que ça paraît pédant ou maniéré ? Par exemple, dans une phrase comme ceci : On accuse très facilement le droit coutumier de n'être pas conforme comme il faut à l'exigence de l'Etat...


----------



## Chimel

Non, pour moi ce n'est pas pédant ou maniéré, seulement un rien plus recherché que _ne pas être, _mais je ne qualifierais pas non plus ce tour de littéraire. C'est aujourd'hui une variante un peu moins courante.

[…]


----------



## k@t

[…]

Idem que Chimel, la phrase ne me parait pas maniérée, ça passe tout seul et très bien.


----------



## OLN

« On accuse ... *de n'être pas* conforme à... » sonne très bien.

Éviter tout de même d'abuser de la tournure si on ne veut pas passer pour affecté. 
Grevisse §1020, 14e édition, parle d'attirer l'attention (j'ai graissé) :


> Assez fréquemment, dans la langue littéraire, les deux éléments de la négation encadrent l'infin. (et les pronoms conjoints compléments), mais *cela donne à la phrase une teinte assez recherchée*. (...) - Il me fallait gagner les sommets et N'en descendre PLUS (DE GAULLE, _Mém. de guerre_, t. l, p. 90). - Mais quelle manie vous avez de N'aller PAS aux sources (SARTRE, dans les Temps modernes, août1952). (...)
> *Cet ordre infin. + auxiliaire de négation attire moins l'attention avec être suivi d'un attribut et avec avoir à (+ infin.).*
> Pour N'être PAS trop long (J. HANSE, dans _Revue belge de philologie et d'hist_., 1951, p.1438). - Mais le Dieu de Rome [...], pourrait-il N'être PAS le vrai Dieu? (LARBAUD, _Fermina Marquez,_ XIV.) - Pour N'avoir PAS à prononcer un nom aussi clinquant (RADIGUET, _Bal du comte d'Orgel_, p. 30), - De même, avec _avoir _formant une sotte de locution (_avoir l'_ _air_, _avoir_ + nom sans déterminant, etc.) : Pour N'avoir PAS l'air d'être une coureuse de maris (ZOLA, _Bonheur des D_., XIII).


P.S. Le texte se trouve en ligne ici (16e édition du _Bon usage_, p.1395).


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Est-ce possible de nier un infinit non pas au moyen de "ne pas + infinitif" mais "ne+infinitif+ pas"? Je pensais que le "pas" après le verbe était seulement possible avec l'infinit passé...
Voici un article d'une interview a Élise Lucet:
"Peut-être que c'est la maturité, peut-être que je commence à ressembler à moi-même et à* n'avoir pas peur *de montrer qui je suis"
Ce "ne + pas + infinitif" est donc tout à fait possible et correct?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme déjà dit plusieurs fois plus haut, oui, c'est possible et correct, mais non, ce n'est pas courant et cela relève de la langue soutenue voire littéraire.


----------



## Nooj

Bonjour.

Je me trouve dans un état de confusion, parce que vous disiez que cet encadrement du verbe par le ne...pas relève d'un registre nettement soutenu. 

Toutefois, je viens de noter dans la section de commentaires sur Youtube (et donc, pas vraiment où j'attendais voire une expression soutenue), cette construction:

(devant une info nouvelle)  j'ai l'impression de n'être jamais aller a l'école... étrange, mais intéressant x)

Donc, comment l'entendre ?

Merci et bonne année !


----------



## JClaudeK

Nooj said:


> j'ai l'impression de *n*'être *jamais* all*é* a l'école


C'est dit en "bon français" mais je ne dirais pas que ça _relève d'un registre nettement soutenu._
Et puis, après tout, il n'y a pas que des 'youtubers' incultes. _
_


----------



## k@t

Oui, autant l'opposition entre _*ne pas être*_ et _*n'être pas*_ est réelle, autant elle est faible pour _*ne jamais être*_ et _*n'être jamais *_(même si le premier reste un tout petit peu plus fréquent que le second)_*.*_
C'est du moins ce que laissent supposer les ouvrages : voir *ici *le ngram (les courbes ne semblent pas s'afficher automatiquement, pour les visualiser, il faut cliquer sur _*Search lots of books*_).


----------



## Maître Capello

Nooj said:


> j'ai l'impression de n'être jamais allé à l'école


On remarquera par ailleurs que cet exemple emploie un infinitif *passé* _être allé_ (et non un infinitif présent), ce qui rend la postposition de la négation plus courante.


----------



## CamilleWR

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis française bilingue en anglais. L'autre jour, j'ai écrit "je rêverais de n'avoir pas froid sous l'eau" et quelqu'un m'a dit que c'était une erreur.
Je trouve partout que la règle de grammaire exige de garder le "ne pas" ensemble avant un infinitif.
Généralement, étant française, si je fais attention en répétant une phrase, cela devient tout à fait clair si la construction est correcte ou non. Ca m'arrive de faire des erreurs d'inattention, ou des anglicismes... beaucoup même ! Mais si je m'arrête et je réfléchis à la phrase, généralement j'arrive à "entendre" si c'est bon ou pas. Et là.... "de n'avoir pas froid" ne "sonne" pas mal...
Est-ce que c'est vraiment une erreur ? Commune ?
Merci,


----------



## mathilde70

La 2e option est celle qui sonne la plus naturelle.
Cependant, la 1e ne me semble pas incorrecte, le style en revanche est plus littéraire.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour et bienvenue aux forums de Wordrefrence, CamilleWR. 

As-tu lu discussions dans le forum de grammaire
FR: ne pas avoir fait / n'avoir pas fait - place de la négation avec un infinitif passé
FR: n'avoir pas l'air / ne pas avoir l'air
[…] ?


----------



## olivier68

Pour moi, les deux sont correctes et ont ICI le même sens, surtout à l'oral.
Personnellement, cependant, j'utilise l'option qui groupe "ne pas" : "je regrette de ne pas l'avoir vu".
Raison : la négation doit porter sur tout le groupe verbal (?) et on ne devrait pas la couper en deux.
Simple opinion personnelle.


----------

